# 2005 tranny rough shift



## retdguy78 (Oct 17, 2017)

My wife's car is having some rough shifting problems, but only after the car is warmed up. 99500 miles. Trans fluid has been changed 3.5 qts at a time four times. Trans has never been flushed. LUCAS trans doctor helped smooth the shifting somewhat.

The dealer told me the car needed a new trans. He showed me a flowchart that the mechanic apparently followed. When a certain code appears in the diagnostic tester, flowchart stops there and says new tranny required. $3995.00 installed. Plus tax of course.

I can't seem to get any code related to drive train on my home tester. Frustrating.

I took the car to a local trans shop. He ran all the diagnostics he could and had different results. He told me the trans was OK; that the engine computer was sending the wrong signal to the trans. I had either a bad computer or faulty wiring.

Again, I couldn't get any codes at all on my home tester.

My question is, is this possible? Could it be a bad computer or a wiring fault?


----------

